# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Nicht mit dem Hund nach Holland fahren! Ttungsgefahr!!!

## peterkesten

... erst mal sorry fr den reierischen Titel dieses Threads. Es ist mir nicht gelungen, die Sache etwas differenzierter in der Kurzfassung zu schreiben.
Daher jetzt differenzierter:
Bei unserem Tierarzt bin ich auf einen Informationsaushang gestoen, der Hundebesitzer davor warnt, ihr Tiere mit in die Niederlande zu nehmen. Es existiert dort ein Gesetz, dass die Einfuhr von "pittbullartigen" Hunden verbietet und es dem Staat ermglicht, die entsprechenden Tiere zu beschlagnahmen und zu tten. Und die Hollnder machen davon in letzter Zeit verstrkt Gebrauch (2006 wurden 514 Hunde beschlagnahmt und davon 461 gettet - Tendenz steigend). Und da wird kein Unterschied zwischen Hollndern und Touristen,... gemacht. Der beesondere Witz an der Sache ist deren Auslegung von "pittbullartig". Es gibt einen Kriterienkatalog mit 33 optischen Merkmalen, von denen 18 zutreffen mssen, damit der Hund abgemurkst werden darf. Diese Merkmale sind so allgemein formuliert, dass es mit etwas "gutem Willen" sogar fast auf unseren harmlosen und kreuzbraven Labrador Retriever zutreffen wrde... Und entscheiden vor Ort tut nicht ein tierarzt oder ein sonst irgendwie rassenkundiger Mensch, sondern ein abgedankter Polizist... Es ist auch vllig belanglos, ob der Hund in Deutschland unter das Kampfhundereglement fllt oder nicht, ob er sogar einen Wesenstest positiv absolviert hat - wer nach Kampfhund aussieht (!), kommt in die Wurst.
Also, wenn Ihr Hundebesitzer seid und zum Surfen nach Holland wollt (mir hats erst einmal die Lust auf dieses Land vertrieben und ein Boykott wre vielleicht auch mal angesagt): berlegt Euch dreimal, ob ihr Euren Hund mitnehmt.
Weitere Infos dazu erhaltet ihr unter www.davids-revenge.de

----------


## chef

hrt sich ja nicht gut an, wobei schon auf der von dir angegebenen page die sache etwas differenzierter dargestellt wird...deine wortwahl "kiffende kskppe" find ich jedenfalls nicht sehr gelungen.

----------


## Jens-K.

Die Hollnder machen es halt in vielen Dingen nicht so kompliziert wie wir Deutschen. Fhrst du zu schnell, zahlst du, und nicht erst ab X kmh zuviel, sondern sofort. Ist dein Hund auffallend agressiv, kommt er (Zitat) in die Wurst. Und sich auf einen deutschen Wesenstest zu berufen ist so, als wenn der Hollnder, der im Sauerland sein Ttchen raucht, sich auch auf sein Heimat Recht beruft....
Unsere Nachbarn haben im brigen noch einige andere nette Angewohnheiten! Wre mal war fr ein neues Thema in unserem Forum... Hat schon mal einer in Renesse gepinkelt?
Ich Fahre gerne rber... Es sind mir meist nette und Liebe Nachbarn!
Gru  euer Jens

----------


## jou

nix gegen hunde, aber ich finde hollnder eigentlich ganz cool  :Smile:

----------


## hamburger jung

Schon eine harte Nummer!
Und wer selbst einen Hund hat, dem sollte das ganze ein ziemlich mulmiges Gefhl machen! Klar gehen die Hollnder viel liberaler mit einigen Dingen um, aber sich selbst, d.h. einige ihrer ausgemusterten Polizisten dazu abzustellen, Hunde zu kategorisieren und im Zweifelsfall tten zu lassen, ist ganz arm!
Da sollten die hollndischen Nachbarn eher fachkundige Leute einsetzen, die sowas wie einen Wesenstest o.. mit den Wuffern machen! Da kann der Staat auch noch viel mehr dran verdienen, als von Steuergeldern Todesspritzen zu verpulvern!

Bei solchen Sachen kann man echt nur mit dem Kopf schtteln! Herzlich Willkommen im unaufgeklrten Mittelalter! Und das soll in keinster Weise ein Angriff gegen Holland oder dessen Regierung sein, jede noch so zivilisierte Regierung hat immernoch ein paar Gesetzes-Mumien im Keller, die genau dieses Kopfschtteln auslst!
In Polen werden Homosexuelle in Heime gesperrt, um dort mit Elektro-Schocks gegen ihre "Krankheit" behandelt zu werden. Wenn in Deutschland ein Jugendlicher einen Menschen umbringt, nicht gefasst wird und mit dem Tten weitermacht, auch nachdem er die Volljhrigkeit erreicht hat, dann kann er noch so viele Menschen kalt machen, er wird immer fr seine erste Tat belangt werden, das heisst nach Jugendstrafrecht verurteilt!

Und ber Europa`s Grenzen wollen wir garnicht hinausgucken!

In diesem Sinne: Ahoi aus Hamburg, B.

----------

